# sex, feel stupid and so worried



## Mummy2Asher

my doc said it was okay to have sex when i asked (but he is the worst doctor ever!!) so after reading up on sex in pregnancy me and OH decided against it as we just miscarried in november. but today somehow we ended up having sex!
and now after i have had cramps and a tiny spot of pink when i wiped from a wee.
help?!?!?!
has anyone had this before? i feel so so so stupid and now its my own fault im so worried :'( 
thanks xxx


----------



## lauralora

yep, at 14 weeks i had sex, went to the bathroom and when i stood up i had a big gush of pink blood, i went to a&e because i didnt no what caused it, and after checking me over they said an irritated cervix, likely from sex 


xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

lauralora said:


> yep, at 14 weeks i had sex, went to the bathroom and when i stood up i had a big gush of pink blood, i went to a&e because i didnt no what caused it, and after checking me over they said an irritated cervix, likely from sex
> 
> 
> xx

really? im doing a night shift (in hospital) now and constantly knicker checking but maybe if i get more ill pop to a and e and just ask? im NEVER making the same mistake again, i feel aweful :(
xxx


----------



## littleblonde

Sex cant cause a miscarriage. The sperm irratates the cervix or you can sometimes burst a blood vessel in your cervix (it has lots oif extra blood rushing through). Which makes you bleed. Also i alwasy cramp after sex as well. I also spotted red blood after sex. To be honest it turned me completly off having sex, but i have only bled the once.


----------



## Drazic<3

I bled after sex at around 6 weeks and it has made us decide to wait but sex can't cause a miscarriage sweetheart. What is most likely is that it has irritated your cervix but do get checked out if you are worried :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

Mummy2Asher said:


> lauralora said:
> 
> 
> yep, at 14 weeks i had sex, went to the bathroom and when i stood up i had a big gush of pink blood, i went to a&e because i didnt no what caused it, and after checking me over they said an irritated cervix, likely from sex
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> really? im doing a night shift (in hospital) now and constantly knicker checking but maybe if i get more ill pop to a and e and just ask? im NEVER making the same mistake again, i feel aweful :(
> xxxClick to expand...

if the bleeds caused by sex then your completley fine, like the others said sex cannot cause a m/c but it can cause alot of worrying when you see the blood. i didnt have sex untill last week because of the bleed it caused, but last week i was fine, but i still wont be doing it regular. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Asher

we know for now we are deff not doing it again! 
im in panic mode and insiting we book another scan this week but i feel like im getting obsessed, ive had 4 scans already and im only 9 weeks! 
i feel like after a scan im fine for 1-2 days then im back to worrying?
i dont know what to do but no more pink stuff etc so atleast thats good


----------



## lauralora

yeah hun what your feeling is normal, everytime i have a scan or listen to HB 2 days later im thinking somethings gone wrong!

be aware you may get a little brown blood just when you wipe in the morning, this is what happend to me, think it was the old blood that didnt make its way down. if you get any more fresh gushes of pink or red then go get checked out, and make sure you mention whats happend tonight to your midwife, all spotting needs to be reported even if its nothing serious :) xx


----------



## im_mi

sex cant cause a miscarriage darling :hugs: i totally understand your fear, though. after two losses i was frightened to do anything that might cause me to lose (especially as i have suffered from regular post coital bleeding in the past). We are having sex, but the first couple times after my bfp we were both very tentative about it. its common to bleed after sex during pregnancy, because the cervix is more easily irritated and there's more blood in the area. During my first pregnancy, i had a very heavy bleed after sex once and we were both petrified but baby was fine. Its normal to have cramps, too, as the hormone released during sex (oxytocin) makes the womb contract but it wont make you miscarry unless you were going to miscarry anyway :hugs:


----------

